# Are they gobbling....?



## grasskiller (Feb 15, 2018)

I know its early, but with this warm weather wonder if anyone has heard one fire up yet?


----------



## armyvet4583 (Feb 15, 2018)

The post I've been waiting for. Means we are getting close. I haven't heard any in SE GA.


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 16, 2018)

Buddy saw strutting gobbling in Bama last day of season.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 16, 2018)

Have not heard any gobbling but I pass a field on the way to work every morning and they have been strutting around for the ladies past couple of days.


----------



## blindhog (Feb 16, 2018)

They are strutting


----------



## Headshot17 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hopefully soon! I need to locate some public birds


----------



## fatback (Feb 16, 2018)

Strutting since late January here in South Central GA. Saw one this morning strutting. Heard first gobbles this morning as well.


----------



## hoytman308 (Feb 16, 2018)

Got some on camera strutting this past week!!  Haven’t listened any yet though...


----------



## GAGE (Feb 16, 2018)

I heard two gobbling yesterday, not hammering just a few gobbles.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 16, 2018)

Strutting some in North GA.


----------



## humdandy (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 16, 2018)

I have not been out to listen but when they get fired up good I usually hear them walking to my truck to go to work before day break.


----------



## antharper (Feb 16, 2018)

Gonna listen/hog hunt this weekend, I’d sure like to hear one !


----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 16, 2018)

strutting here


----------



## elfiii (Feb 17, 2018)

Going to have an early morning sit tomorrow morning and listen. If they haven't started it can't be more than a few days before they fire it up. All this rain may have them infected with lockjaw.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2018)

I heard one gobble up on the ridge when my neighbor fired up his big loud truck in his driveway right before daylight this morning.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2018)

Haven't been to listen yet.  I won't start that until March.  But I have trail cam pictures from this week with four great big ones traveling together.


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Feb 18, 2018)

Saw 3 strutting and gobbling around 20 hens this morning in middle ga.


----------



## godevilducker (Feb 18, 2018)

Listened Saturday morning heard 0


----------



## Buck Dropper (Feb 19, 2018)

Went camping with my wife on Friday night. Woke up early Saturday morning to get the fire going for breakfast and didn't hear any.


----------



## B. White (Feb 19, 2018)

I walked a mile off the paved road and I’m sitting on the edge of a clear cut and should be able to hear one a long way off.  No sound or tracks so far.


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 19, 2018)

My buddy had 2 strutters with 13hens walk across his cleared lane Friday morning. He heard the hens, he saw the stutters. Said he watched them for 30mins, they didn't gobble one time. In Jasper he leaves every morning shortly after daylight. Last spring he said gobbling started later part of first week in March. We put out a trail cam yesterday. I saw the drag marks from the wings. He don't care too much about Turkeys but he lets me try them on his place. I think weather incoming this week might get one vocal.


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 19, 2018)

7:45am text from my buddy had one gobbling then 2nd started answering him. He said he heard 15/20gobbles before he left and said they had to be close to where we placed camera.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 19, 2018)

I got trail cam pics of some strutters. Saw a flock of about 30 birds Saturday afternoon with 8 longbeards and a couple of Jakes.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 19, 2018)

Heard three yesterday, with two of them really hitting it.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 19, 2018)

Very vocal ,here in Fayette Co. Looks like a good year . Good size flocks with a good number of Toms . Still in flocks not separating yet .


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 19, 2018)

I'll be listening this weekend for the first time


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 19, 2018)

Heard one Saturday gobble once around 11am while checking cams. Also seeing gobblers and Jake's grouped up together still.
Oglethorpe county


----------



## southernman13 (Feb 21, 2018)

*Turkey*

No goblin in Randolph yet that I’ve heard but they’re strutting


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Feb 21, 2018)

Haven't heard any yet but they are looking good!


----------



## Esau (Feb 22, 2018)

Heard one gobble Sunday evening at 5:12.


----------



## geebler (Feb 24, 2018)

Heard a couple different ones at daylight this morning.


----------



## tomcat58 (Feb 24, 2018)

*gobbling*

gobbling last weekend in twiggs


----------



## humdandy (Feb 24, 2018)

Saw 30 hens the other day.  Saw 5 gobblers in another field. Still in winter flocks.  Saw 3 gobblers in another field and 2 at another place.  Screven co.


----------



## albrown100 (Feb 26, 2018)

humdandy said:


> Saw 30 hens the other day.  Saw 5 gobblers in another field. Still in winter flocks.  Saw 3 gobblers in another field and 2 at another place.  Screven co.



I have saw several nice birds in Screven Co, but have't heard any gobbling yet , have you humdandy ?


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 27, 2018)

Core Lokt said:


> I have not been out to listen but when they get fired up good I usually hear them walking to my truck to go to work before day break.



Why do they walk to your truck???

They must be some heavy birds! Lol


----------



## bucktail (Mar 1, 2018)

Saw two strutting in Cobb around a folk of 4 hens. Then watched one hen get bred. 2 days ago


----------



## bucktail (Mar 1, 2018)

Don't know how much is being caused by my barn yard pet merriams that have been fired up for a month.


----------



## humdandy (Mar 1, 2018)

albrown100 said:


> I have saw several nice birds in Screven Co, but have't heard any gobbling yet , have you humdandy ?



Heard one gobbling at an owl Monday evening.....

I've seen more birds in the past few weeks than I have in a long time.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 2, 2018)

Heard the one I'll be hunting opening morning gobble several times Sunday morning


----------



## albrown100 (Mar 2, 2018)

humdandy said:


> Heard one gobbling at an owl Monday evening.....
> 
> I've seen more birds in the past few weeks than I have in a long time.



Yea, I have saw a lot of birds and got a lot on camera . Saw a flock Sunday   must have been 25 birds . Gobblers , Jakes and Hens. Looks like a good season for us.


----------



## GANATIVE1999 (Mar 7, 2018)

Had a bunch of birds gobbling in Cobb County yesterday!


----------



## brobi9 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hot on the roost in Brooks County


----------



## grasskiller (Mar 14, 2018)

Gobble Gobble!


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Mar 16, 2018)

Nothing gobbling on Ft. Stewart yet.


----------



## RLykens (Mar 16, 2018)

Nothing on Ft. Stewart.


----------



## HuntMasta (Mar 18, 2018)

Went out scouting today.  Had two gobbling early this am.  Bigger one was hammering.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 18, 2018)

Rippin in the mountains this morning


----------



## baddave (Mar 19, 2018)

not early by no stretch i know , but i just heard one @ 2:45 p.m... i think he just learned how to gobble today ..


----------

